# SRS system backward compatibility



## tom_kruze (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello, does anyone know whether the airbags from Gen1 Cruzes, fit Gen2s? I am particularily interested in finding out about the courtains (aka roof bags), as well as the pretensioners.
Chances are higher, when looking for Gen1 items, therefore my interest in venturing into the unknown... Anyone?
Thank you all in advance,
Tom K.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would expect they are not the same, as the roof lines aren't the same.P

Per GM Parts Direct, the part numbers are only for Gen 2.


----------



## tom_kruze (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you for your input, MP81. However, the airbags are quite flexible, and , after all, the Gens not much different in terms of the roof line.
I wish I could compare those side by side...
How about the pretensioners - are those identical?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, they may be flexible, but you have to be careful, as they're designed to be installed exactly how they are. Otherwise, they may not deploy properly.

Those part numbers seem to be Gen-2 only, as well. But some of that might very well be due to the interior colors - though Black shouldn't be different.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

tom_kruze said:


> Thank you for your input, MP81. However, the airbags are quite flexible, and , after all, the Gens not much different in terms of the roof line.
> I wish I could compare those side by side...
> How about the pretensioners - are those identical?


None of these components are identical.
The airbags are flexible to a certain extent but only intended to be deployed when in a certain configuration/shape. The metal parts are different shapes and sizes, the mounting locations are different and the connectors are different.

Please stop asking questions about safety systems like this in order to save a few dollars. You're putting yourself and others at risk with this type of Rube Goldberg work. Why not just throw some ressitors in place or disable the light if you do the have any of theses supplemental restraints working. Botching it together is worse than not having them


----------

